# Affordable Holiday Serviced Apartments for Family of 5



## rca918 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi

I am thinking of travelling to HK for 11 night stay for my family of 5 (2 adult +3 Children). Can any one please recommend a serviced apartment which can accomodate us & be around a budget of HK$5500. I dont think there is a hotel with a room to fit us, unless 2 room which is very dear. Can any recommend an accomodation suitable for my family.

Thanks


----------

